
Microsoft Exec: Foursquare Sucks, And It's Going To Lose - da5e
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/06/30/businessinsider-microsoft-exec-foursquare-sucks-and-its-going-to-lose-2010-6.DTL
======
mindcrime
Am I the only one who really doesn't give a shit about FourSquare or any of
these "checkin" services? The whole thing seems stupid and strikes me as a
total waste of time. Is there anything actually to this? If I'm missing
something, somebody please enlighten me...

